
CodeSandbox Raises $2.4M Seed Round Led by Kleiner Perkins - iBelieve
https://codesandbox.io/post/CodeSandbox-Raises-2-4M-Seed-Round-led-by-Kleiner-Perkins
======
hazdiego
CodeSandbox is really amazing. It's by far the most useful web app I use on a
daily basis. Congratulations!

